# [imlib2] libid3tag nicht gefunden, obwohl installiert

## timme

Hallo!

Beim econf von imlib2 bleibt emerge stecken, weil libid3tag offenbar nicht gefunden wird:

```
checking whether to enable id3 support... yes

checking for id3_file_open in -lid3tag... no

configure: error: ID3 support was requested but system does not support it

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/imlib2-1.4.0/work/imlib2-1.4.0/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/imlib2-1.4.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2420:  Called enlightenment_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1282:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--with-x' '--with-jpeg' '--with-png' '--without-tiff' '--without-gif' '--with-zlib' '--with-bzip2' '--with-id3'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/imlib2-1.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/imlib2-1.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

libid3tag ist aber installiert, ich habe es auch schon mit re-emergen versucht.

An diesem Punkt fällt mir auch auf, dass mpd keine ID3-Tags anzeigt, obwohl ich es nach libid3tag emerged habe. USE="mp3" ist gesetzt.

```
 # ls /usr/lib/libid3t*

/usr/lib/libid3tag.a   /usr/lib/libid3tag.so    /usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0.3.0

/usr/lib/libid3tag.la  /usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0
```

Die Bibliotheken sind an Ort und Stelle.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo das Problem liegen könnte?

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Tim

----------

## lituxer

```
checking for id3_file_open in -lid3tag... no

configure: error: ID3 support was requested but system does not support it 
```

emerge media-sound/id3 sollte helfen.

----------

## timme

Tut es nicht. Was hat das Programm media-sound/id3 denn mit der id3tag Library zu tun?

EDIT: nebenbei ist das kein imlib2-Problem. Bei anderen Programmen das selbe, mpd wie gesagt. Er meldet zwar, lid3tag sei "usable" und "existing", aber diese Routine id3_file_open steht offenbar nicht zur Verfügung.

----------

## franzf

 *timme wrote:*   

> Tut es nicht. Was hat das Programm media-sound/id3 denn mit der id3tag Library zu tun?
> 
> EDIT: nebenbei ist das kein imlib2-Problem. Bei anderen Programmen das selbe, mpd wie gesagt. Er meldet zwar, lid3tag sei "usable" und "existing", aber diese Routine id3_file_open steht offenbar nicht zur Verfügung.

 

Schau dir doch mal die Bibliothek mit less an:

```
less /usr/lib/libid3tag.so
```

und such nach id3_file_open. (Vllt. geht das auch direkt mit irgendwelchen tools und grep).

Wenn du nichts findest (bei mir ist es symbol table Zeile 39) stimmt was mit der Installation deiner libid3tag nicht. Wenn es drinnen steht passt dem configure-script (z.B. von imlib2) was nicht so ganz. (Nur um das ganze mal etwas einzugrenzen)

----------

## timme

Nach ein wenig Recherche bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:

http://forums.fireflymediaserver.org/viewtopic.php?p=19511

Sieht so aus als müsste ich libid3tag von Hand kompilieren. Die richtige Version krieg ich hoffentlich irgendwo her  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *timme wrote:*   

> Nach ein wenig Recherche bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:
> 
> http://forums.fireflymediaserver.org/viewtopic.php?p=19511
> 
> Sieht so aus als müsste ich libid3tag von Hand kompilieren. Die richtige Version krieg ich hoffentlich irgendwo her 

 

Soweit ich weiß ist der Unterschied in -32 und -53 nicht in den Sourcen, sondern ein anderer Build von Suse, also ein z.B. "-r2" bei Gentoo.

Du wirst also keine anderen Sourcen finden.

Vielleicht funktioniert bei dir eine ältere Version/Revision.

Versuch mal ein

```
emerge -1 =libid3tag-0.15.1b.ebuild
```

Und danach nochmal mit imlib.

Grüße

Franz

----------

